# FNRttC with Barclays Bikes



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2010)

What do you think? Bikes would be brought back to London by TfL


----------



## Aperitif (28 Oct 2010)

Go for it. Get debit between the teeth dz...
I will keep Boris company, along with Kulveer Ranger, and ride both of them into confrontation with as many potholes along the way as possible.


----------



## Andrij (28 Oct 2010)

I've been thinking along similar lines.

I like the idea of TfL bringing them back for us. 

Perhaps the Southend ride, or would this be a Martletts Brighton run?

EDIT: I wonder how easily those pedals come off. SPDs would make things a bit easier. Or would that be cheating?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2010)

It'll be fun or torture - much the same as usual then, I'm game.
Why are The Foreign Legion bringing the bikes back?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2010)

Would be fun, love to join in...


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2010)

I'd thought about this as well, possibly for a Southend ride. Isn't there something about the hire period not crossing midnight though? or is it just a 24 hour period?

It could be fun, all those little flashing lights racing into Junction 31....


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2010)

I've got a friend who is trying to get TfL on board. 

here's my pitch

*100 Barclays Bikes join the Friday Night Ride to the Coast in support of Martlets Hospice

*_see __[url]http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/_[/url]_ and __[url="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_G4j9YmEAZsw/TMhOu600UmI/AAAAAAAAAe4/zKUaOCYzFvs/s1600/Slide4.GIF"]http://1.bp.blogspot...1600/Slide4.GIF_[/url] _TfL employees, Barclays employees and others pick up Barclays Bikes from NCP car park in Semley Place near Victoria Station and become part of the Martlets Friday Night Ride to the Coast on 2nd September 2011_ 

_The FNRttC, nominated for the London Cycling Campaign's Cycle Event of the year award, is now in its fifth year. 2011 will see a record fourteen night rides, all starting at midnight and going to the seaside for breakfast. 

One of these, the second Martlets FNRttC will, we hope, raise £100,000 for the Hospice. 

The ride starts at Victoria and runs down Cycle Superhighway 7 before heading through Coulsdon, Reigate, Horley, Ardingley and over the Ditchling Beacon to finish on Madeira Drive in Brighton._ 

_The first Martlets FNRttC attracted 350 riders with many more being turned away. Our target for 2011 is 1000 riders, and the Hospice will take out advertising in the Metro and in national newspapers._ 

_Barclays and TfL to publicise ride
__TfL to deliver 100 bikes to NCP car park in Semley Place
__TfL to transport bikes back from Brighton_ _

The Friday Night Ride to the Coast is managed by the Cheam and Morden Cyclists Touring Club - with over 50 night rides to their credit. 

The Martlets FNRttC is risk-assessed, and marshalled by volunteers. Support vehicles with mechanics and firstaiders follow the ride. A control centre will operate from the Martlets Hospice in Hove. _


----------



## palinurus (28 Oct 2010)

That is a top idea.


----------



## User10571 (28 Oct 2010)

palinurus said:


> That is a top idea.




Seconded!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Oct 2010)

As in were "sponsored" by TfL with free usage of their bikes as a PR way so we dont have to pay for the hire cost?

I take it there would be a limit to numbers and only fitter, capable riders of shifting two tons of steel around would undertake the ride?

My only question would be if I could fit my pedals to the bikes as I find riding on a flat pedal impossibly difficult and also I can only get my waterproof over shoe covers on cycling shoes, not trainers, which am sure applies to all here, so the weather will be a factor..

Otherwise, am in!  

Oh, will Kelly Brook be coming too?


----------



## gaz (28 Oct 2010)

Great idea. i have some contacts at TFL if you need them.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2010)

It's a funny thing - like Gaz I know people at TfL, having served on two committees with them, but when Debby suggested going to their advertising people I thought 'that'd never work, what can they do for us?'

Then Debby simply told me to dream up the event based around the FNRttC. I'd never thought about it in that way before, and it just clicked. I wrote that schtick out in about five minutes. It's a long shot, but then I never dreamt that NCP would come across with a car park.

It's called contra-marketing. The bikes are really neither here nor there, other than as photo-fodder. It's about Barclays and TfL getting involved and bringing the ride to the attention of a different audience, and attracting a different type of rider. I'm certainly not going to ride one of those things to Brighton, but I can imagine young fit things, the triathlon types, seeing the TfL and Barclays involvement and thinking 'this is pukka'.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Oct 2010)

...and we do it in blond wigs and ill-fitting suits, talking cr*p along the way.

Anyone got a wig and a suit? The rest I can manage.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> As in were "sponsored" by TfL with free usage of their bikes as a PR way so we dont have to pay for the hire cost?
> 
> *I take it there would be a limit to numbers and only fitter, capable riders of shifting two tons of steel around would undertake the ride?
> *
> ...



That's you out then....


----------



## StuAff (28 Oct 2010)

Great idea. Shame I won't be around to see it!


----------



## redjedi (28 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> That's you out then....



Where's ILB when you need him? I'd be very disappointed if this goes ahead and he's not on one.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> ...and we do it in blond wigs and ill-fitting suits, talking cr*p along the way.
> 
> Anyone got a wig and a suit? The rest I can manage.



Ive got a few wigs, fancy dress dresses and stuff...

Ian... cheek of it!


----------



## marinyork (28 Oct 2010)

Absolutely you should do it, it was joked about on here a few times.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2010)

Oi vay! oh Yay!

I'm in; a fundraising stroke of genius I reckon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2010)

Does anyone know anyone at Serco? At the end of the day the bikes and logistical 'ownership' of same belong to them.... 

Barclays Boris Bike Brighton Bummel Brigade Bonanza anyone?


----------



## robgul (28 Oct 2010)

Wizard wheeze BUT have you ridden one of the things? - all I can say is, allow plenty of time for the journey - slow and cumbersome is a generous description.

Rob


----------



## Andrij (28 Oct 2010)

I think that can all be ameliorated by the participation of Kelly Brook on this ride.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2010)

Once you get them up to speed though, lots of mass to keep them rolling.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Once you get them up to speed though, lots of mass to keep them rolling.


yup. Do you want the top of Slugwash Lane, or the bottom?


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Oct 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Once you get them up to speed though, lots of mass to keep them rolling.



Bit like my Trice Q then ............


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2010)

Count me in. What a great idea


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2010)

I'm heartened by your enthusiasm! But, bear in mind, this is a sell. It's not going to be easy....


----------



## Wobblers (28 Oct 2010)

Sounds like an outstanding idea! It's the sort of mad/eccentric idea that would be bound to get lots of publicity - if you sell it that way and suggest the publicity would be good for Barclays//TfL you'd have a better chance of success.



Aperitif said:


> ...and we do it in blond wigs and ill-fitting suits, talking cr*p along the way.
> 
> Anyone got a wig and a suit? The rest I can manage.



I wouldn't need a blond wig...

Hmmm. Eschew the titanium comfort of my Van Nic for a Boris Bike? Sacrifices have to made I suppose. Not sure that my knees would ever forgive me, though...


----------



## style over speed (28 Oct 2010)

OMG I'd love to do that... this year I did dunwich and the martletts ride on a 5 speed bike, which I think actually weighs even more than a boris bike.

Can you put my name down!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2010)

McWobble said:


> I wouldn't need a blond wig...



You could help me, rich and teef out and still have enough left for yourself!


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could help *me, rich and teef *out and still have enough left for yourself!



I think that might be pushing it - I'll see what I can spare


----------



## deckertim (28 Oct 2010)

Fantastic idea. Spooky really, I was in London today with the kids and joked about what it would be like to ride to Brighton on one of these. I haven't ridden one yet. but I reckon you could get some pace up coming down into Brighton.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2010)

Origamist said:


> I think that might be pushing it - I'll see what I can spare



Thanks, Goldilocks!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2010)

my experience of the same hub brakes on other bikes is a long hill like reigate will cook the grease out of them and they won't work thereafter.

not sure I could take the saddle for the whole ride but they do have a very handy cake rack on the front.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> yup. Do you want the top of Slugwash Lane, or the bottom?



well, my experience of borisbikes thus far suggests handling is not exactly precise, so a nothing with a zed bend in it ta


----------



## zigzag (28 Oct 2010)

what's all this complaining about weight of bb?!..  cyclo tourists travel with bikes twice the weight, across andes and alps. this one would only be a short jaunt to the seaside. i'd love to have a go on one to brighton! this idea puts a smile on my face already


----------



## Aperitif (28 Oct 2010)

zigzag said:


> what's all this complaining about weight of bb?!..  cyclo tourists travel with bikes twice the weight, across andes and alps. this one would only be a short jaunt to the seaside. i'd love to have a go on one to brighton! this idea puts a smile on my face already



Quite. It's a bike - let's ride 'em! Adrian's wig spot is excellent - the bewigged Marshall mellows will be distinctive and offer further photo opportunities for the National Newspapers, Cycling Weakly - all that lot. A torrent of Boris-a-likes trundling down the hill to the seaside will probably explode the speed camera once and for all, although sporting the tuftiness during the day might attract a different sort of Brighton resident. (Rich p's mates for example). For me, the thought of reliving those days of locks flowing in the breeze makes my head hurt...


----------



## Wobblers (28 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Quite. It's a bike - let's ride 'em! Adrian's wig spot is excellent - the bewigged Marshall mellows will be distinctive and offer further photo opportunities for the National Newspapers, Cycling Weakly - all that lot. A torrent of Boris-a-likes trundling down the hill to the seaside will probably explode the speed camera once and for all



Now that I'm definitely up for!


----------



## Wobblers (28 Oct 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could help me, rich and teef out and still have enough left for yourself!



<maintains a dignified silence... >


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Last post on the subject, for now anyway. If the people who marshalled last time are going to want to do the ride on Boris bikes, who will do the marshalling?


good question. I think we have to look at the mix all over again. There's a case to be made for signage if it can be put out immediately in advance of the ride, and taken down by the sag wagon. And, then again, we may have static rather than moving marshalls, and we may have to pay them.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Oct 2010)

On another note, will the lights be good enough for some of the lanes?


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Oct 2010)

ssshhhh

that's where corporate sponsorship comes in........


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

As a static marshall last time out I'm happy to volunteer to do the same in future even if it means not riding a boris bike.

I might turn up on my Strida though in that case! (which would deffo involve a push up Ditchling Beacon, 57" belt drive and steep hills don't mix well)


----------



## martint235 (29 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> At the risk of sounding as though I am having a go at you, you do know the way by now don't you? Or to put that another way, good point those lights are of no use whatsoever.



Oh I was counting that as all part of the fun. Navigating dark country lanes with nothing but the flashing of weak, dynamo driven LEDs, come on it'll be a giggle!!! Or we could end up dead in a hedge......


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I'll hold off buying a Hope Vision for the time being.



Barclays Bank has always offered me a vison of hope since I was seventeen - look at me!


----------



## rich p (29 Oct 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could help me, rich and teef out and still have enough left for yourself!




I've got previous when it comes to syrups!

*This....
*








*or even this......
*


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2010)

Looks like you have a touch of 'gracias senor' in the second one Rich!


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Oct 2010)

80s rock legend!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> 80s rock legend!



Yes. Brighton rock. Queen. 


All the above!


----------



## theclaud (29 Oct 2010)

Like it, DZ!


----------



## theclaud (29 Oct 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Pedalling on flats is hard when you are used to cleats. The amount of effort required just to keep your feet on the pedals makes the shins ache. I guess that if you are in you will just have to MTFU


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2010)

How disappointing! 

Rich P, if it was not for the grass, I would be able to see if your knees are as brown as your arms. 

How did you get into Slovenia with that hairstyle?


----------



## rich p (29 Oct 2010)

Speicher said:


> How disappointing!
> 
> Rich P, if it was not for the grass, I would be able to see if your knees are as brown as your arms.
> 
> How did you get into Slovenia with that hairstyle?




The grass is concealing the crispy bits Speich.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

an option those marshall who wish to pedal from the off upon a blue meanie

obtain the borisbike from the muster point as per 'normal riders' but earlier

set off at 23:00 

or train it southwards with boris bike (to Gatwick, Horsham or shudder, Haywards Heath, Burgess Hill or Brighton etc., depending on route adopted) allowing them time to reach their marshalling station on the route.

as the sag comes by, they leap upon their trusty stead and pedal furiously until breakfast.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Oct 2010)

GregCollins said:


> an option those marshall who wish to pedal from the off upon a blue meanie
> 
> obtain the borisbike from the muster point as per 'normal riders' but earlier
> 
> ...


the following day!

Actually that's clever. Whether you could lift a Blue Meanie on to the train or not is another thing.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2010)

Let's all get dropped off by minibus and the sag wagon can dispense 'Bluebies' as it passes the marshmallows...


----------



## redjedi (29 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Let's all get dropped off by minibus and the sag wagon can dispense 'Bluebies' as it passes the marshmallows...



I don't know what would be worse. Riding a Boris bike to Brighton or hanging around a darkened street corner, in full lycra, without the excuse of a bike nearby


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2010)

redjedi said:


> I don't know what would be worse. Riding a Boris bike to Brighton or hanging around a darkened street corner, in full lycra, without the excuse of a bike nearby



You ride a Celestey thing Luke - you never have the excuse of 'a bike' nearby!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> the following day!
> 
> Actually that's clever. Whether you could lift a Blue Meanie on to the train or not is another thing.



I'm happy to put my name down for lifting/ramping duties. 

[thinks] these ruddy cyclists, all racing snakes, no upper body strength see [/thinks]


----------



## swarm_catcher (31 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> What do you think? Bikes would be brought back to London by TfL


Excellent idea! Would love to be part of it.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Nov 2010)

swarm_catcher said:


> Excellent idea! Would love to be part of it.



"Bee is for Barclays..."


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> hanging around a darkened street corner, in full lycra, without the excuse of a bike nearby


There's actually a specific prohibition in the BB terms & conditions prohibiting the wearing of lycra whilst riding a BB.















(Ok, there might not be, but there ought to be.)


----------



## Andrij (1 Nov 2010)

Trikeman said:


> There's actually a specific prohibition in the BB terms & conditions prohibiting the wearing of lycra whilst riding a BB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same for Bromptons and other small folding bikes.


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Nov 2010)

Andrij said:


> Same for Bromptons and other small folding bikes.


Absolutely. Though there is an exemption if the lycra is worn beneath a pin-striped suit.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Nov 2010)

And if one rides a trike - particularly on a FNRttC, more particularly a male trice rider - a sleeveless vest is de rigeur.


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> And if one rides a trike - particularly on a FNRttC, more particularly a male trice rider - a sleeveless vest is de rigeur.


Thank god I'm a lesbian in a man's body.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> And if one rides a trike - particularly on a FNRttC, more particularly a male trice rider - a sleeveless vest is de rigeur.




or indeed an armless sleeve in some cases


----------



## Aperitif (1 Nov 2010)

rich p said:


> or indeed an armless sleeve in some cases



Yes, it's a sign that 'tiger' has really earned his 'stripes' - top rider!


----------



## Tigerbiten (1 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> And if one rides a trike - particularly on a FNRttC, more particularly a male trice rider - a sleeveless vest is de rigeur.




Be carefull.

I've a very good left hook .........


----------



## Aperitif (1 Nov 2010)




----------



## rusky (1 Nov 2010)

There needs to be a special prize for anyone who manages the beacon on a BB


----------



## zigzag (1 Nov 2010)

rusky said:


> There needs to be a special prize for anyone who manages the beacon on a BB



iLB could show us how to do it, he seems to enjoy climbing. with clipless pedals it might just be possible..


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Nov 2010)

you'd manage it in the lowest gear without too much problem


----------



## iLB (1 Nov 2010)

3x on a boris bike


----------



## Will1985 (2 Nov 2010)

iLB said:


> 3x on a boris bike


Hmm...a challenge perhaps? Good training for the hillclimb season!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Nov 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Hmm...a *challenge* perhaps? Good training for the hillclimb season!


to you, Will, it's an opportunity. As you're the only person other than Andy who's done three DBs on the trot, I have every confidence in you.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Feb 2011)

<bump> Ooops! Sorry, just brushed past this thread on my way to somewhere...


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2011)

my marketing guru got a knockback, but is trying another avenue. I think it's unlikely.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Feb 2011)

Aren't Boris and Andy Allsopp best friends now? Maybe that could be a 'weigh in'? (+ a screenprint of the blond one on the Friday's shirts)


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2011)

I'm going to leave it to Debbie. She said she'd take it on, which was nice of her, and I don't want to second guess her


----------



## Aperitif (16 Feb 2011)

Hey! Stop taking me seriously...or I'll start using smileys
...more.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2011)

sorry............


----------

